# Roadmaster, Prewar 1937...1939?



## marius.suiram (Sep 1, 2016)

Broken lamp lens and Speedo.
Excellent Persons saddle.
Nice condition US Royal Master tires.
The rack is original or not?
Thanks for any opinion


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 1, 2016)

I think its postwar....no dropstand tabs and curved chain stays on the frame.   The rack attaches like a factory one, but certainly looks different than any I have seen on a CWC....looks like a wald replacement?   Anyhow, nice find man...accessories are cool and gotta love them bars


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 1, 2016)

The hubs are black, 
Rear is scriped: machine division admira ny 36 13, pretty sure it is 38. Was a site where they give the year for each code.
Front is new departure


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 1, 2016)

If it's a prewar I'd say it would have to be a 40-42, otherwise I'd say late 1940's


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2016)

Pretty sure its late prewar. 41-42. Where's Eddie at??? Or Phil for that matter???


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2016)

Here's Mark's(333) 40 WF. Straight downtube




My 41-sh Roadmaster. Curved downtube


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 1, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Pretty sure its late prewar. 41-42. Where's Eddie at??? Or Phil for that matter???



I'm leaning that way too, but it doesn't have the ears for a dropstand


----------



## ratina (Sep 1, 2016)

It's early postwar (no dropstand tabs) I can tell you the exact year if you post a picture of the serial number. I bet it's a 1946 if it has black out hubs. The rack is aftermarket as the rear fender has 2 sets of braces (if original the fender would only have one, and a hole in top for the rack to mount) Looks pretty original otherwise.


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 1, 2016)

Yes, I was wrong. The hub is scripted O4. The 37 is scripted "I". I need to find that site, but I cannot on the phone.
I will look for the sn


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 1, 2016)

Post a [pic of the serial, including any emblems after the number...its later than 42...guaranteed.


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 1, 2016)

I think its a early 46.


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 1, 2016)

http://www.strandcruisers.com/morrow/morrow_hub_dating.htm

hub is dated 1945, so it is very probably to be "46.  
 I shouldn't buy it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2016)

marius.suiram said:


> Yes, I was wrong. The hub is scripted O4. The 37 is scripted "I". I need to find that site, but I cannot on the phone.
> I will look for the sn



Morrow Coaster Brake Hub:

Letter and number note the year and quarter of production. 
Example: I 3 = produced 1939 July-September

A - 1931
B - 1932
C - 1933
D - 1934
E - 1935
F - 1936
G - 1937
H - 1938
I - 1939 
J - 1940
K - 1941
L - 1942
M - 1943
N - 1944
O - 1945
P - 1946
Q - 1947
R - 1948
S - 1949
T - 1950


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 1, 2016)

The back wheel is cleaning OK
I pump the tires and ride it.
The tires are keeping air, should be original tires?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2016)

marius.suiram said:


> http://www.strandcruisers.com/morrow/morrow_hub_dating.htm
> 
> hub is dated 1945, so it is very probably to be "46.
> I shouldn't buy it.






marius.suiram said:


> The back wheel is cleaning.
> I pump the tires and ride it.
> The tires are keeping air, should be original tires?View attachment 355756 View attachment 355757 View attachment 355758 View attachment 355759 View attachment 355760




Hell yeah you should buy it! Love that color scheme. Not many other color combos out there that complement each other so perfectly. It's already looking great!


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 1, 2016)

It was a garage sale, 2 minutes away from my job place. Opening at 9 am. They were listed two racing bikes a Bianchi and a Raleigh.
Five minutes before nine I was ready to go, but just then arrived a truck with supplies for the restaurant where I work. I had time to go and come, but the boss was there. The Chef told me to go, but I didn't. At 9:20 I was at that GSale. The bikes were gone five minutes before.
After work I want to a guy who has a bike shop close to the area to check if he doesn't bought the two bikes. He didn't, but I saw this Roadmaster and I bought it. I hope I will do some money on it. I am not interested to keep it. Too heavy for me.
I am interested in light racing bikes. I know the Bianchi was a low end, Taiwan and don't care too much, but the Raleigh was a high end one, looking at the bad picture, hope was not a Pro.


----------



## Boris (Sep 1, 2016)

Post deleted.


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 1, 2016)

I think they went from a straight down tube to this down tube in 41, then changed it again in 47.


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 2, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Post deleted.



Sorry I hurt your feelings.


----------



## Boris (Sep 2, 2016)

marius.suiram said:


> Sorry I hurt your feelings.



I don't understand this response? The reason I deleted my post was because I reread ratina's post and answered my own question.


----------



## mrg (Sep 2, 2016)

What year did they change the seat clamp, solid (welded) to ribbed (removable), did the use the solid post war?


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 2, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I don't understand this response? The reason I deleted my post was because I reread ratina's post and answered my own question.




Oh, I thought you wanted my thread deleted because I said I like more the racing bikes. I am sorry for the missunderstanding.
I apologize.


----------

